# Relocating from London to Bristol - help!



## Nadine (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm 35 and a single mum to a 5 year old. I have been living in London 15 years and I would like to relocate to Bristol. I visited briefly this summer, only saw the city centre and Clifton.  I will be returning in the winter holiday's and staying in Horfield to check out the suburbs. I'm looking for advice, where a good place to live would be. Here are some requirements:

- looking to rent 2 bedrooms, £800 max 
- 15-20 minutes commute in city (?)
- I want to feel like I'm in a suburb, not village
- I like a vibrant, creative vibe, but family friendly rather than studenty
- a few local shops and cafes is a must, can't live too remote. 
- commuting not a big issue, working from home a lot
- schools that aren't terrible
- I'm driving, but good transport links into Brisol and London would be handy
- again a nice community with families, things to do for the kids, I don't know anyone there yet.

Many thanks, your advice is really appreciated.


----------



## xenon (Oct 18, 2015)

Best area to move to in Bristol?

How do we do this?????

Vibrant... Creative... Vibe. argh. Sets my teeth on edge.   

Anyway Tottadown or Southville would probably suit you. Not cheap though. Have a look on xoopla. E.g. 

Property to rent in Southville - Flats & houses to rent in Southville  - Zoopla

Bedminster is near by both of those and maybe slightly cheaper. Don't know about north of the city centre, gentrification pushing up prices everywhere and peple fleeing the SE.


----------



## Nadine (Oct 18, 2015)

Haha, that gentrification and everyone being arty nowadays is one if the reasons I want to leave London. 

Ok, I'll just have to go and check out for myself probably. I guess locals are not too keen on new arrivals like me.


----------



## Geri (Oct 18, 2015)

I would look towards east Bristol - Fishponds, Redfield, St George. You will get more for your money that in south Bristol. My friend lives in Knowle/Totterdown border and the two bedroom terraced house next to hers has just been let for £1,100 per month. That is crazy.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 18, 2015)

Geri said:


> I would look towards east Bristol - Fishponds, Redfield, St George. You will get more for your money that in south Bristol. My friend lives in Knowle/Totterdown border and the two bedroom terraced house next to hers has just been let for £1,100 per month. That is crazy.


Good luck!! My lodger has been looking for exactly the same requirements and - nothing - looking like she may have to go down the homeless route....
I'd say south bristol is your best bet- I have told her that too...


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 25, 2015)

Great...NOT!

Looks like I'll be spending a lot longer with Madre than first anitcipated...unless I find a great job paying megabucks...


----------



## Belushi (Nov 5, 2015)

Piece in the Guardian this morning about the gentrification of Bristol

The Bristol conundrum: 'Gentrification is a danger – and if you’re poor, you’re really, really stretched'


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2015)

Can't see much of a conundrum there! Anyway,  so gaius returns to the scene of the crime and spends  most of the article talking to Ferguson and chalkley, the former imposing the political and economic sale of the city and its people and the latter culturaling the sales up. The same as just about every other bristol article.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 5, 2015)

You're the Number 1 destination for middle class people priced out of London :thumbs :


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2015)

Poor Brighton, it's all over.  Even the riots only helped the process.


----------



## teccuk (Nov 5, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Piece in the Guardian this morning about the gentrification of Bristol
> 
> The Bristol conundrum: 'Gentrification is a danger – and if you’re poor, you’re really, really stretched'


Was just about to post that in a new thread.

Very interesting. Whilst he didn't have the data (it is available, they use gp registrations), seems to confirm the local hypothesis that most of the growth is coming from London.

They reckon 20% growth to 2036, I'll have to find the source for that. The completely broken housing market is starting to effect Bristol. Hearing that the next boom is private rented conversions from office given student flats are saturated.

Bristol is going to change a lot over the next 10 years. That's for certain.

I like what George said. I know I might get flak for that, bit I did.

Anyway go and read the artical!


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 6, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Piece in the Guardian this morning about the gentrification of Bristol
> 
> The Bristol conundrum: 'Gentrification is a danger – and if you’re poor, you’re really, really stretched'



Meanwhile back n 2012: Let's move to Stokes Croft, Bristol


----------



## AliceMitchel (Nov 9, 2015)

<Removed at posters request>


----------



## Libertad (Nov 9, 2015)

AliceMitchel said:


> <Removed at posters request>


----------



## keybored (Nov 9, 2015)

AliceMitchel said:


> <Removed at posters request>


Not sure if spam or low quality bait.


----------



## AliceMitchel (Nov 10, 2015)

I requested my post to be deleted because I didn't read the whole question correctly. It's my mistake, but it doesn't mean that I wanted to put some spam posts in here.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 10, 2015)

AliceMitchel said:


> <Removed at posters request>



You can edit your own posts without asking a mod


----------

